# Esthetics license



## Plm5027 (Mar 2, 2008)

Did anyone here go to school for esthetics to be licensed to do makeup? I'm into skin care and makeup but I would need to learn how to do waxing, and I don't know if that is for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## baybehbekah (Mar 4, 2008)

i went to school for my aesthetics license and i find it very useful. although where i live it is not necessary but a bonus to have. at the time i went to school i was really into skin care but now my focus has switched to make-up but i find that i do better make up because i know skin. 

besides that it is always good to have a trade to fall back on and you can always get a job in a spa, salon, and/or retail if needed. if you're young and have time & you feel it is something that interested you, i would go for it


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 14, 2008)

it's not req. to have one where i live (HI). but i just happened to have called the state licensing office/board of cosmetology and they said that in my area they are reviewing the laws and trying to put more of a restriction on makeup artists, so i might be forced to get one (i don't have one now). but it's something i go back and forth about. i think it would be extremely valuable and great for credentials.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's never a bad idea to get these licenses; and besides, in most states you just need to do the min of waxing req'd, and you may not have to do much more than that while in school. And you never know, you may come to like it.


----------



## kobri (May 10, 2008)

I was always interested in makeup artistry and skin care, but we didn't really have a makeup school around here so I went to esthetics school. I wasn't sure i was going to like the rest of it, but I like being able to do different services, makes for a nice change. As for the waxing some people love it some people hate it. It can be really hot and hard on the back if you are tall, but if you are interested in doing makeup it can come in handy when you have a job that involves waxing brows, lip or chin to make your makeup work look better. I have worked jobs where I had to wax the models the day before to prep them for their makeup, it can make you more money.


----------



## KelleyCarnivore (Oct 27, 2008)

i went to esthetics school. doing facials in a spa is not my thing, but i love makeup, waxing, and just being able to educate people because i know how the skin works.

a lot of girls that were in school with me did not want to learn how to wax, and once they embraced it and worked on guests they grew to love it.

i love waxing because its like a puzzle. to get rid of the hair. its light hearted, you can talk to your clients about almost anything (unlike while you are doing mu or a facial)


----------

